# Steam game recommendations



## mattie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm just about to by Farcry through Steam for the princely sum of £2.49, any other games anyone can recommend from their cheapie range?

I've got HL for PC (I think; haven't seen disk for a while) and The Orange Box for PS3, any from amongst that series any good?  Not that fussed by on-line, happy to get single player.

Would prefer FPS type games, but willing to give others a go.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2010)

The _Mount and Blade_ demo is worth getting, its free (though the full game costs £24.99) and is the best implementation of medieval combat ever seen in  a game.


----------



## debaser (Feb 7, 2010)

Left 4 dead! 1 or 2. Team Fortress 2 is also still fantastic fun. Some classics on there going cheap as well, though you missed Psychonauts for a £1 its still worth the fiver, as is Braid.


----------



## treelover (Feb 9, 2010)

Empire Total War for 6.79, truly massive game, major bargain


----------



## debaser (Feb 13, 2010)

there ya go, if your looking for steam deals mount and blade is currently 85% off!


----------



## golightly (Feb 13, 2010)

agricola said:


> The _Mount and Blade_ demo is worth getting, its free (though the full game costs £24.99) and is the best implementation of medieval combat ever seen in  a game.



£3.99 this weekend.  Tempted, but I've been buying loads of cheap games on Steam this past few weeks.


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2010)

anybody else having problems with x-com?  DOSBox isn't working for either enemy unknown or apocylapse... no idea why... anybody know?


----------

